
Refactoring the FreeBSD Kernel with Checked C [pdf] - lelf
https://www.cs.rochester.edu/u/jzhou41/papers/freebsd_checkedc.pdf
======
loeg
This seems to be an evolution of a bachelor’s thesis, which provides some
snippets: [https://github.com/Duaiden/bachelor-
thesis/tree/master/code](https://github.com/Duaiden/bachelor-
thesis/tree/master/code) (first author). And this looks to be some test code
and results, as well as possibly their kernel image:
[https://github.com/2000jedi/checkedc-
tests/blob/master/kerne...](https://github.com/2000jedi/checkedc-
tests/blob/master/kernel) (2nd first author). I have not found any other code
related to the paper.

------
moonchild
Checked c is interesting, but the syntax is quite ugly. I wish it had done
what cyclone did and used different symbols for different types of pointers
(e.g. it used @ instead of * for fat pointers).

------
MuffinFlavored
Why not Rust? :D

> Microsoft has developed an extension to the C language named Checked C which
> provides new source language constructs that allow the compiler to prevent
> NULL pointer dereferences and spatial memory safety errors through static
> analysis and run-time check insertion.

I thought static analysis/fuzzing/unit tests were supposed to catch these
kinds of things?

~~~
zozbot234
It might be interesting to support these "new language constructs" in c2rust.

~~~
Ericson2314
That is actually a really good idea!

